# Wyoming Rancher has a great sense of humor...



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 6, 2010)

I've been driving past this for a couple of years and I decided it need to be shared with my friends:



I think it's a nice way of saying "Hey buddy, please don't run over my beef...it may be on your plate someday".

Eric


----------



## pit 4 brains (Mar 6, 2010)

I wonder if he knows this guy...?


----------



## venture (Mar 6, 2010)

I love it!  What I love even more are some of the stupid signs put up by the government!

We should make this a sticky so everyone could post their stupid and humorous sign pics to this thread!


----------

